# Schengen Visa



## amazing21 (Jul 22, 2016)

Im a Filipino, working in Saudi Arabia as an Architect/Estimator. I'm with my wife and my 2 kids I can get Schengen Visa here in saudi but the thing that I want to make sure is how I can stay more than 90days in Spain. 

I read many articles about this issue but I want to make sure because I need to leave my job here in saudi and take the risk of going to Spain.

Please help me to understand what are the things I need to do.

Thank you guys.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not sure why you're posting in Italy if you're headed for Spain, but basically speaking, if you are planning to remain in Spain for more than 90 days, you need to apply for a long-stay visa for Spain. That's NOT a Schengen visa (which is only good for up to 90 days).

The problem is that many European countries will not grant you a long-stay visa that includes work privileges until you have a job offer in the country and the support of the potential employer.

But perhaps you should post a message in the Spain section of the forum, asking about visa options for Spain specifically.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## amazing21 (Jul 22, 2016)

Bevdeforges said:


> Not sure why you're posting in Italy if you're headed for Spain, but basically speaking, if you are planning to remain in Spain for more than 90 days, you need to apply for a long-stay visa for Spain. That's NOT a Schengen visa (which is only good for up to 90 days).
> 
> The problem is that many European countries will not grant you a long-stay visa that includes work privileges until you have a job offer in the country and the support of the potential employer.
> 
> ...


Sorry for posting wrong thread to this section. Actually im choosing 2 countrys which i want to reside and one of this is italy...
If i want to apply permit to stay using schengen visa it is possible? Some articles that i read before stating that there many types of permit stay...What kind of permit to stay which i can get in order to stay more than 90days.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Italy visa requirements and info: Il visto per l'Italia


----------

